# can you freeze tzatziki?



## SuperMarcy (Jul 4, 2004)

I have ton of cucumbers right now and would like to make a big batch of tzatziki and freeze it to use at Father's Day. The ingredients are: yogurt, cucumber, lemon juice, garlic, mint. Do you think this will freeze well?

TIA!


----------



## Aubergine68 (Jan 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SuperMarcy* 
I have ton of cucumbers right now and would like to make a big batch of tzatziki and freeze it to use at Father's Day. The ingredients are: yogurt, cucumber, lemon juice, garlic, mint. Do you think this will freeze well?

TIA!

I freeze storebought tatziki all the time. The brand I like has large containers only and I will use some, freeze it, thaw it , use some more, freeze, thaw, use more and then it will be done.

I think it might depend on the proportions of cuc to yogurt, though?


----------



## SuperMarcy (Jul 4, 2004)

Thanks! I'll give it a shot!


----------



## Princess ConsuelaB (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm not sure, I don't know how the texture of the cucumbers would fare being frozen. I like my tzatziki really fresh tasting.


----------

